# Trackpad et acsenseurs



## Bernard644 (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques mises à jour sur mon iBook, je ne retrouve plus la fonction: "Glisser 2 doigts sur le trackpad par actionner les ascenseurs". Dans les préférences système, ce réglage n'est plus accessible. Peut-être avez-vous la réponse ?

Bernard644


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2008)

Cette fonction n'est pas disponible sur le ibook à la base. C'est un ibook ou un macbook que tu as ?

Si c'est un ibook tu as dû ajouter un soft, non ?


----------



## Bernard644 (31 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse ! Mon Mac est bien un iBook, j'avais cette fonction sous Tiger, ce qui n'est plus le cas avec Leopard. Peut-être avais-je installé un solf, aussi je ne m'en souviens plus. En connais-tu ?

Bernard644


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2008)

iScroll, non ?


----------

